# 1970 Arnold!



## Curt James (Aug 20, 2011)

Arnold winning the 1970 Mr. World title at Jim Lorimer's event in Columbus, Ohio.





YouTube Video










They mentioned that Arnold had arrived in Columbus after having won the NABBA Mr. Universe in London. Here's that video...





YouTube Video










Schwarzenegger's experience in Columbus, however, set the stage for the Arnold Schwarzenegger Classic. Arnold, so impressed by Lorimer's contest organization, vowed to return to Columbus after he retired from competition so he could promote shows with Lorimer.

Now known as the Arnold Sports Festival, the event has expanded to include the Arnold Classic Europe which will take place October 7 - 9, 2011 with an associated Expo taking place October 8 - 9.


----------



## sik_swole (Aug 20, 2011)

The first vid at the  Mr World he wasnt as lean as at the universe but damn was he flippin on swole or what....


----------



## Curt James (Aug 20, 2011)

sik_swole said:


> The first vid at the  Mr World he wasnt as lean as at the universe but damn was he flippin on swole or what....



It was such a short time between contests that I'm guessing it's more lighting than anything. The first video is _really _washed out.

Arnold made great strides between 1968 and 1970. Frank Zane won the day at the 1968 IFBB Mr. Universe in Florida when Arnold initially arrived in the U.S.






*L-R:* Roy Callendar (6th place), Zane doing the victory pose, (Believe this is) Pierre Vandensteen (5th place), Don Peters (4th place), Arnold (2nd place)

Where'd 3rd place Johnny Maldonado disappear to? Vic Downes was in 7th and *Christopher Forde* placed 8th.

And here's a noticeably leaner Arnold winning the Overall and Tall Class at the 1970 NABBA Pro Mr. Universe. Boyer Coe (left) won the Short Class.


----------

